# Siesta Key



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Going to Siesta Key for the weekend and looking to do some beach SWFFing for snook. I will be staying at "The Beach Club at Siesta Key". Any tips? It's my first time fishing in Sarasota.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

wake up early and go to the beaches. snook will be cruising the beach. make sure you're off of the water line, the fish will sometimes be so close to the sand, you'll spook them. keep a low profile. throw white, you should get bit.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Alright thanks. I will hopefully have some pics to post when I get back.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Get a map of the area and look for "point of rocks" at the south end of Crescent Beach.   Always fish around those rocks but you'll want something non-skid on your feet if you work out onto them.  We used to take our kids there for a week each summer, years ago, and I could always count on a few fish at dawn and be back to where we were staying before anyone was up....  The beach as well as the rocks holds quite a few fish right at dawn and again at dusk.  At dusk I'd toss a silver spoon as far as I could with light gear (1/2oz Johnson Sprite or a #2 Barracuda spoon) and get bites until the light was gone.... Good luck, in the morning it would be hard to beat a lead head with a Gulp tail....

If you're working flies look up posts about fishing Sanibel -the same gear works just fine up at Siesta....


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I appreciate all the info guys. It definitely paid off today! We got in yesterday and I fished from about 6-8pm. Nothing but hound fish, they were so thick they were even hitting my fly line. No Snook the first day. Today, I started off the morning at first light hitting up the same spot throwing small white flies and caught to little jacks. Fished till about 830am and headed back to the beach with no snook bite yet again. After relaxing and having some lunch with the wife on the beach I headed back out at around 3pm to try my luck again. The tide was way lower and I was able to fish more of this cove I wanted to. After about a 30 minute walk I got to the secluded cove and saw the most amazing sight any fly fisherman could ask for. There were snook cruising about 3 to 6 yards from the sand. I must have seen 30 snook or so. This was a sight casting dream. Ended up going 2 for 3 after being forced to walk back by the weather and tide. Of course I didn't have my camera with me the time I hooked up with snook. Looking to go out tomorrow and try the same thing. Hopefully be able to get some more and get some pics this time. Thanks again


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

cool. that time of year. i'm sure you'll see them again tomorrow. enjoy.


----------

